

Facebook ought to ditch its IPO - adamtmca
http://on.ft.com/wNeyPR

======
drallison
ft is now behind a pay wall with 8 articles/month available for
"registration". Gurrrr...

~~~
mikehotel
It works when you go through google:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=Facebook+ought+to+ditch+its+...](https://www.google.com/search?q=Facebook+ought+to+ditch+its+public+offering&btnI=I%27m+Feeling+Lucky)

"Facebook’s motivation is clear: to gratify its venture capital investors and
employees."

